# Fin Rot



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I am trying to treat my new platy for fin rot on his pectoral fin. He seems to have lost at least half the length and the edge is white and ragged. All his other fins seem fine, although I have noticed a slight cloudy sheen on the same side of his body as the damaged fin, under the area where he closes it to his body. He is still active and lively, only occasionally seeming to struggle because of his small fin. I have another platy in the tank and he appears to be fine.

My tank is cycled, 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite. The tank was initially unheated and I think it was probably this and the shock of being moved that caused the fin rot when I bought him last week. It is now at 23 degrees C.

I have been treating with Paraguard for 7 days but haven't seen any obvious improvement. It is very hard to judge and some days I think maybe it is slightly worse and others better. However I have been told that paraguard isn't necessarily effective and although the people at seachem say it can take 21-28 days for paraguard to work I am worried in case it is getting worse. 

I have read around and found various forms of treatment, of which I am leaning towards Kanaplex and Myxazin (although I live in the UK so I don't know if I can get Kanaplex). Is Myxazin safe to use with a healthy fish?

Does anyone have any recommendations for me? Other treatments I should try? I have ordered aquarium salt but don't know whether to use it or not, and if so how much. Is it safe with the various chemical treatments? 

I have also read that fish can often sort it out themselves, if the water parameters are ok. Is this possible, and how mild/severe can the case be and the fish still recover by themselves?

Thank you for your help.


P.S. Apologies for re-posting on a similar topic but could really do with some help and thought it would be better in the disease section of the forum.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Myxazin is available in the uk as I have a large bottle of it, not seen kanaplex, if you use aquarium salt, remember salt does not evaporate and only re-add salt to the quantity of water you are replacing when you do your weekly water change.
water changes are important to keep their environment clean, if its clean they are happier which in turn will reduce stress and hopefully reduce the chance of illness


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. By clean I presume you mean free of ammonia and nitrite AND any debris. I have started doing daily 25% water changes the last two days so hopefully that will help. 

Have you used the myxazin to treat fin rot at all? Did you have any success? I can't seem to find out what the differences are between what paraguard does and what myxazin does, as I don't want to change if there's no point, but equally I don't want to stick with paraguard and then it gets worse.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

not familiar with paraguard tbh... know its a seachem product that's all, it does say on the seachem description that it treats fin rot but how effective it is I can not tell you for sure, Myxazin is a product that seems to be quoted a lot for treating fin rot and so is pimafix and melafix, Myxazin seems to be the one that's supposed to be the more effective of the 3 but don't quote me on it.
there are many other treatments available, which to use? all I can say is do your research and make up your own mind as many will have a varied opinion of whats the best to use, some may say paraguard some may say the 3 I have already said and then some will say others still, just don't try a lot of varied treatments as you can do more harm than good, pick one and stick with it.


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

From what I have read as well myxazin seems to be the better option compared to melafix and pimafix so I think I will go for that. I have spoken to the people at paraguard and they seem to think it should work, I'm just so anxious about the whole thing as I lost my last two platys and can't believe it's going wrong again. (Even after fixing my mistakes from the first time)

I think I will order the myxazin so I've got it, but as you say it's probably best to stick with one treatment so I will try and stick to paraguard unless I am certain it's getting worse.

Oh and about the salt, does it actually help the fin rot, or just help regrowth?

Thanks for your help, it's reassuring to talk to someone about it.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Dont know if salt will help or not, its supposed to aid healing and is a natural antiseptic.
Salt baths has been used for many years as an aid for healing many ailments, some swear by them some dont, again research and read and satisfy yourself.
Before you use myxazin make sure any other trace of meds has been removed


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Myxazin should arrive tomorrow, so I'm giving the Paraguard 24 hours to get out fo the system and then do a water change before I start on the new medicine. Fingers crossed it works.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I would recommend carbon in your filter to remove the meds as well as water changes, not 100% how long you would need to have it in your filter to remove all traces of paraguard, normally you would use it after treatment has finished and have it in the filter for a couple of weeks at most as all the crap the carbon has collected will leach back into your tank


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just thought I should post an explanation of how I got on so if anyone else is searching this forum anxiously for advice like I was they might get a bit of help from knowing what worked for me. After using the Paraguard for about 2 and a half weeks the fin rot looked maybe slightly better but it was very hard to tell. I stopped the Paraguard, gave it two days and then began using Myxazin. I dosed for the 5 days recommended. My fish seemed better, the rot was not as thick on the edge of his fin and was more isolated clumps. I left it for about a week and then carried out another course of treatment with the Myxazin. This really seemed to work and his fin is now regrowing well.

I hope this is useful.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A UK product I never heard of. But we have plenty of members over there. Any experience add to knowledge and may help someone who searches old threads far into the future.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmmmmm... Idk maybe it is ich


----------

